# PMV vaccination



## Khalid (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi freinds!!
I need some experts opinion and advice, 
i have vaccinated my pigeons with PMV 1 cheivita (Killed virus) from Oct 2011 and its valid upto October 2012, in the mean time i have added many new pigeons in my Loft and also raised some young ones which were not born that time and were not vaccinated, now i feel some birds which were newly entered my loft r affected with PMV, what should i do now vaccine all the pigeons or only vaccine the new ones, and more over PMV 1 vaccine is not availible now only Lasota or Intervet both live virus vaccines r availble, now plz advice me should i vaccine all or new ones or what to do????.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This is what I have read about it, and to add you should quantine any new birds.


"Vaccines will not treat pigeons already exposed or infected with the pigeons paramyxovirus. Vaccines should not be used as a medicine to treat sick pigeons. Once pigeons have become infected with paramyxovirus there is no recognised treatment."


Pigeons that have been naturally exposed and survived the disease are likely to have a period of immunity for some time thereafter."


why do you feel they have PMV?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As SW asked, why do you think they have it? Put any birds you suspect are sick in isolation so you can observe them. Tell us what symptoms they are showing.


----------



## Khalid (Apr 30, 2010)

The new birds which i added some of them died and some with shaking heads and watery dropping, used antibiotic but its not working and birds died in days. so i thought i should VAccine the remaining birds to protect them, and many young chiks and birds of my loft died also, some of them sudden death and some with shaking heads.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, if it is PMV then antibiotics will have no effect on that.

I would isolate the sick ones. 

If the ones which have no symptoms do not show any signs for a couple of days you could vaccinate those.

I have never used the 'live' vaccine, so have no knowledge of whether it is OK for very young birds.


----------



## Khalid (Apr 30, 2010)

the thing which is most important is can if i found the killed virus vaccine then can i use it before ist vaccine limit is not over mean now only six months have passed and i have till oct 2012 and should i vaccine the whole loft or only new birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the birds who you have given it too can get an annual booster.. find some material to read on the care of the flock with vaccines so you will know what to do. google search or a racing pigeon site or even here in the resource section. sometimes you have to do the foot work to learn.


----------

